# If the Mom is silver/black & the Dad is black/tan what will the puppy be?



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

I went to my breeder for her to show me the parents of the puppy im going to be getting in July and the Mother is Silver and Black and the Father is Black and Tan, I would like to have a traditional Black and tan but im not so sure of what I will get? Anyone have some idea's???


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I have no experience with genetics, but I think blk/tan would be dominant. My females came from the same color scenario. Zoey is a "washed" blk/tan & the rest of the pups were typical black/tan.


----------



## TAN+ZAK (Nov 22, 2012)

Zaks mum was golden sable and his dad was pure white long coat, out of 11 pups there were no sables, 2 white long coats and 9 black and tans with various coat lengths. I dont think you can tell what you will get till they arrive,but you can guarantee they will be gorgeous.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

black and tan - which has a large spectrum , from washed out colour paled , to black and rust .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My understanding is there really is no such thing as "silver". The Silver is really just a washed out tan. So the puppies will be black/tan with varying pigment to the tan.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Cute, the pups will be cute.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you don't have to know genetics or this line and that line
and breed her to him for this, etc. to know they're going 
to be cute. lol.



blehmannwa said:


> Cute, the pups will be cute.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what color does your breeder think they're going to be?



morgan&thor said:


> I went to my breeder for her to show me the parents of the puppy im going to be getting in July and the Mother is Silver and Black and the Father is Black and Tan, I would like to have a traditional Black and tan but im not so sure of what I will get? Anyone have some idea's???


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

"silver" is just a washed out tan. So the pups will likely be black and tan like the parents. Could be pure black, could be blanket back, less likely bicolor and probably very unlikely sable. As pups you should be able to see which ones will have richer pigments, more "tan" like, and which ones will have lighter pigment, "silver"


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

And there's always a slight chance that a pup will be white (depending on if the parents carry the white gene of course).


----------



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> what color does your breeder think they're going to be?


She told me there should be some all blacks and some Silver/Black & there shouldbe some Black/Tan too.


----------



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

arycrest said:


> And there's always a slight chance that a pup will be white (depending on if the parents carry the white gene of course).


My breeder told me she would never have a pure white unless if she would breed with a pure white, and she didnt.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

morgan&thor said:


> My breeder told me she would never have a pure white unless if she would breed with a pure white, and she didnt.


 GSDs of any color can carry the white masking gene though it seems to have been bred out of most lines ... it doesn't take breeding a white to a white to get a white ... it's possible to get whites by breeding two colored GSDs together as long as both sire and dam each carry the white gene.


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

When you're looking at the pups, note the different tones of tan. Our girl has a "silver" tan mom and a red father. You could definitely see the difference in each pup. While I preferred red over the silver, and while she is red, she's wasn't the darkest. In the end we picked by personality even though there was a gorgeous dark red little girl you knew would grow up with a deep pigment of red.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

No such thing as silver - it's just faded pigment. Most likely the pup will be black and tan with tan being faded. Black will disappear as the dog ages as it loses pigment


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Jordan1017 said:


> When you're looking at the pups, note the different tones of tan. Our girl has a "silver" tan mom and a red father. You could definitely see the difference in each pup. While I preferred red over the silver, and while she is red, she's wasn't the darkest. In the end we picked by personality even though there was a gorgeous dark red little girl you knew would grow up with a deep pigment of red.


I agree, I like to get a pup based on personality traits vs color too. In fact I like the breeder to pick a pup for me after I give her/him my "shopping list" of what I'm looking for in a dog.


----------

